# No sides from Tren?



## underscore (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been on Tren Ace for about a week now and I don't have any sides to report. It's from axio labs and looking up the batch # it looks good. 

Does anyone ever not have tren sides? Perhaps because I'm taking Prami every night? Would you begin to question the gear if there are no sides at 7 days in? I've felt a good strength increase but that could be from the test. I'm dosing 75mg ED.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 3, 2010)

underscore said:


> I've been on Tren Ace for about a week now and I don't have any sides to report. It's from axio labs and looking up the batch # it looks good.
> 
> Does anyone ever not have tren sides? Perhaps because I'm taking Prami every night? Would you begin to question the gear if there are no sides at 7 days in? I've felt a good strength increase but that could be from the test. I'm dosing 75mg ED.


 Just because you are not having sides, should not give you a reason to question the quality of gear. I am taking 400mg of tren a week right now and all I have is minor night sweat and my weight, strength, size is increasing dramatically.

Give it a few more weeks and see if your getting results.


----------



## underscore (Nov 3, 2010)

Good advice. I don't have any night sweats or aggression. I'll see how this next week goes. Maybe bump it up to 100mg ED.


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2010)

if i dont sweat, wake up every 2 hrs, eat everything, suddenly see veins coming out of everywhere with strength increasing like an escaped mental patient, then my shit is bunk....which hasnt happened yet.

trust me, a week isnt a great indication, stay at that dose and watch what happens next week


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2010)

underscore said:


> 100mg ED.


 

dont do that. take my word on it. Axio isnt bunk. youre going to regret it. 700/wk? take it easy bro...patience. This isnt Halotestin/suspension


----------



## underscore (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> dont do that. take my word on it. Axio isnt bunk. youre going to regret it. 700/wk? take it easy bro...patience. This isnt Halotestin/suspension



haha, thanks for the advice bro. I actually noticed i'm a bit more vascular in my biceps. More than my last cycle. I'll see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2010)

the most immediate thing i notice from tren a is the extremely long time it takes to bust a nut. the poor girl under me usually ends up battered and drenched in my sweat. Then i notice the vascularity. Then sleep disturbances and aggression, then strength and lastly...the jackedness


----------



## underscore (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm picking up what your laying down. Sounds good to me. How much are you usually running ED?


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2010)

i cant run anything higher than 400 wk. I simply cant. I dont sleep at all and my water bill goes insane from all the laundry.

350-400 is my sweet spot.

If you stack it with mast you can use a lower dose and yield nice results with less tren sides. I love tren but its the devil.

300 mast/300 tren/400+ test is nice for me.


----------



## underscore (Nov 3, 2010)

I think I'll drop it back down to 350 a week for another 10 days and see how it goes. I would hate to have it hit me at 2-3 weeks in and I'm up to 525 a week.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 3, 2010)

i wouldnt trip... 1 week really isn't enough time to determine if your going to have side effects yet.

strength will come before the size does, to if your gaining some good strength i would trip. Im guessing you checked the batch # at axiolabs.com...Ive checked many batches there and they have all been 100% good to go!

So you're good man


----------



## blergs. (Nov 3, 2010)

its only a week man.
also oi dotn get much sides others go threw hell.
dont mean gears good or bad.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 3, 2010)

I only had a few sides at 420mg/week, nothing bad. It must effect people differently but it will be interesting comparing local homebrew to gears from the sponsers here, which I'll be doing shortly.


----------



## Grozny (Nov 4, 2010)

underscore said:


> I've been on Tren Ace for about a week now and I don't have any sides to report. It's from axio labs and looking up the batch # it looks good.
> 
> Does anyone ever not have tren sides? Perhaps because I'm taking Prami every night? Would you begin to question the gear if there are no sides at 7 days in? I've felt a good strength increase but that could be from the test. I'm dosing 75mg ED.



The sides of tren ace can be a little much, BUT it just depends on the individual. As a kick-start cycle I respond always effectively to 75mg eod mixed with some test prop,first week the only sides I've had so far are increased sweating.

Usually the longer ester chains provide mostly less sides for the bb-er that has  sides with the shorter acting acetate. imo just add some test to your cycle, the acetate version is logically  combined with shorter acting Test like propionate. bb-ers that look for  more balanced cycles with less frequent injections choose the longer  acting Trenbolones and combine them with longer chain Testosterones. In  wich cases it is often combined with stanozolol tabs for non-AR related  growth. Stano tabs in a low dose also benefit the "free" testosterone in  the plasma and amplify this cycle.


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 4, 2010)

I've used Tren A at over 750mg/week and only experienced excessive night sweats..+1 Fantasticos comments on sweating over the Gf is spot on ,sweat in her eye!

Try not to look for the negative sides to confirm your gear..


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't seem to stay out of the kitchen when on tren


----------



## underscore (Nov 4, 2010)

Grozny said:


> The sides of tren ace can be a little much, BUT it just depends on the individual. As a kick-start cycle I respond always effectively to 75mg eod mixed with some test prop,first week the only sides I've had so far are increased sweating.
> 
> Usually the longer ester chains provide mostly less sides for the bb-er that has  sides with the shorter acting acetate. imo just add some test to your cycle, the acetate version is logically  combined with shorter acting Test like propionate. bb-ers that look for  more balanced cycles with less frequent injections choose the longer  acting Trenbolones and combine them with longer chain Testosterones. In  wich cases it is often combined with stanozolol tabs for non-AR related  growth. Stano tabs in a low dose also benefit the "free" testosterone in  the plasma and amplify this cycle.



 That's interesting advice with the stano tabs. I'll have to read into that a bit more.   Thanks


----------



## XYZ (Nov 4, 2010)

underscore said:


> I've been on Tren Ace for about a week now and I don't have any sides to report. It's from axio labs and looking up the batch # it looks good.
> 
> Does anyone ever not have tren sides? Perhaps because I'm taking Prami every night? Would you begin to question the gear if there are no sides at 7 days in? I've felt a good strength increase but that could be from the test. I'm dosing 75mg ED.


 

Give it 14 days, afterwards eat about 100g of starchy carbs, if you don't burst into flames than it's the gear.

The rest of it you're overthinking.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 4, 2010)

I ran 50mg ED of Tren Ace, and I didn't notice anything until about week 3 as far as sides and it was just the occasional day of night sweats, but very rare. Also, I got amazing gains from such a small dose. Don't bump it up too high just yet, give it some more time.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 4, 2010)

One week no sides wow!!!Bro even short ester aas dont kick in that fast.If no sides whatsoever I would question your tren imo.Tren keeps me up all night like a crackhead on steroids.


----------



## LAM (Nov 4, 2010)

underscore said:


> Does anyone ever not have tren sides? Perhaps because I'm taking Prami every night? Would you begin to question the gear if there are no sides at 7 days in? I've felt a good strength increase but that could be from the test. I'm dosing 75mg ED.



the only side a get from tren is some mild BPH if I forget to take my saw palmetto but that's after like the 6 wk mark also


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

underscore said:


> Good advice. I don't have any night sweats or aggression. I'll see how this next week goes. Maybe bump it up to 100mg ED.



yeah you should, run it at 100mg ed.


----------



## underscore (Nov 4, 2010)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> yeah you should, run it at 100mg ed.



I'm gonna run it at 300mg ed straight to my nuts and pick up some turquoise boxer briefs. I heard they man you up.


----------



## muscle37 (Nov 4, 2010)

i agree with most ppl on here. a week isnt really a good indication. id stay at the 75mg/ed. the only sides i have is night sweats and its been almost 3 weeks. good luck.


----------



## hb1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> the most immediate thing i notice from tren a is the extremely long time it takes to bust a nut. the poor girl under me usually ends up battered and drenched in my sweat. Then i notice the vascularity. Then sleep disturbances and aggression, then strength and lastly...the jackedness


 

Heart Burn and CRAZY DREAMS!


----------



## hb1 (Nov 5, 2010)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> yeah you should, run it at 100mg ed.


 
Man, are you Bros teasing or serious?
100 mgs a day?
Remember, ACE is stronger than Tren-e.
Id start at 50 a day and give it 2 weeks and then up from there if needed.
But to each his own.

I know guys that were doing 1000 mcg of GP OT, but it doesnt mean "I" would lol.

Axio Tren has always done the job for me, and I say that even though I dont carry it.
HB1


----------



## underscore (Nov 6, 2010)

He was being sarcastic, making fun of my ignorance.


----------



## FLEX05 (Nov 6, 2010)

I was only doing 200mg/wk and i never got night sweats or aggression just a mild case of finadick.


----------



## hb1 (Nov 7, 2010)

*tren-e*

I just started my new sciroxx tren-e and at the end of week one, I am sweating at night for sure.
Last night, after reading an extensive article by Jintrop I did my hgh at bedtime as apposed to morning and afternoon, and I got a very solid sleep.
But prior to that, the tren had me up half the night already.
This is at 500mg.
The new tren is a redish-yellow, as opposed the the clear yellow from before.
So far, its nice. I love tren!
Well, as a sponsor, i dont want to hog this thread, its just that I started my own tren cycle last week and so wanted to weigh in.

Thanks

HB1


----------



## XYZ (Nov 8, 2010)

hb1 said:


> Man, are you Bros teasing or serious?
> 100 mgs a day?
> Remember, ACE is stronger than Tren-e.
> Id start at 50 a day and give it 2 weeks and then up from there if needed.
> ...


 
I know several guys who run it at 100mg ED.  That's A LOT, but they get the results they're looking for.  

I couldn't imagine how pissed you'd be everyday.


----------

